

Building a sit-stand desk for less than $200  - chromaton
http://planiverse.wordpress.com/2014/01/10/building-a-sit-stand-desk-for-less-than-200/

======
pedalpete
I'm starting to wonder how difficult it would be to build a completely
floating desk. Basically, if there was just a tray attached to the monitor
arm, and the arm locked in place and was stable enough, you could just raise
and lower the arm, and not worry about the desk surface.

I'm thinking one of those floor-to-ceiling bike racks may be strong enough to
carry the weight, and sturdy enough not to shake.

Anybody seen a desk like this?

It seems most monitor arms have a weight restriction that is too low for my
needs.

~~~
chromaton
Ergotron sells several variations on this setup, e.g.
[http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/736/l...](http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/736/language/en-
US/Default.aspx) or
[http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/736/l...](http://www.ergotron.com/ProductsDetails/tabid/65/PRDID/736/language/en-
US/Default.aspx)

~~~
pedalpete
Yeah, but the 25lbs weight capacity seems pretty low (though I have no idea
how much my monitor actually weighs.

